# Marketplace Wish Ad



## 303timesharenewb (Apr 15, 2015)

TUGBrian said:


> please do not post "want" ads here, this is for people trying to give away deals...
> 
> we have a wish ad section for want ads.  (as well as a last minute rental section)



Hey Brian,

Is the Buy Wish ad listing (under classifieds) under a separate TUG log in as my log in from the tugbbs.com boards doesn't seem to work? It says I don't exist when I try to have it email me my password too. In order to place a Buy wish ad, do I need to have a paid membership?

Thanks!


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 15, 2015)

303timesharenewb said:


> Hey Brian,
> 
> Is the Buy Wish ad listing (under classifieds) under a separate TUG log in as my log in from the tugbbs.com boards doesn't seem to work? It says I don't exist when I try to have it email me my password too. In order to place a Buy wish ad, do I need to have a paid membership?
> 
> Thanks!



Yes - you must have a paid membership to post an Ad in the TUG Marketplace.


----------



## tschwa2 (Apr 15, 2015)

I know you have to be a member ($15) to post for sale or rent,  I don't know if guests can post in the wanted section.


----------



## valadezm (Apr 15, 2015)

303timesharenewb said:


> Hey Brian,
> 
> Is the Buy Wish ad listing (under classifieds) under a separate TUG log in as my log in from the tugbbs.com boards doesn't seem to work? It says I don't exist when I try to have it email me my password too. In order to place a Buy wish ad, do I need to have a paid membership?
> 
> Thanks!



You have to pay the $15 dollars and then you will get an email that you have been approved.


----------



## 303timesharenewb (Apr 15, 2015)

*Classifieds*



DeniseM said:


> Yes - you must have a paid membership to post an Ad in the TUG Marketplace.



So pay the $15, but it's the same login? Or do I create a separate login on the classifieds site?


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 15, 2015)

303timesharenewb said:


> So pay the $15, but it's the same login? Or do I create a separate login on the classifieds site?



It is a separate log-in, but you can use the same password if you want to - you will choose the password.


----------



## valadezm (Apr 15, 2015)

303timesharenewb said:


> So pay the $15, but it's the same login? Or do I create a separate login on the classifieds site?



Yes, once you paid and have been approved, your login credentials will be the same.


----------



## 303timesharenewb (Apr 15, 2015)

Thank you!


----------



## Makai Guy (Apr 15, 2015)

valadezm said:


> Yes, once you paid and have been approved, your login credentials will be the same.


Clarification:

TUG membership is not a requirement for registering as a user of the bulletin board, although TUG membership IS required to use some other portions of the TUG website, such as posting ads in the Timeshare Marketplace.  

The BBS runs on standalone commercial bulletin board software that has no interconnection with the TUG Member database.  Consequently there are two separate login systems.

You can choose your own username and password in both systems.  We suggest, to make it easier on yourself, that you use the same username and password on both systems.


----------

